# car paint touch up



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone recommend a place that can touch up some paintwork on my car. I had a slight disagreement with a pillar 

Thanks


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

There are literally hundreds of good garages in Dubai, but usually they require the Police report to do anything. How extensive is the damage?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ficklemiss said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a place that can touch up some paintwork on my car. I had a slight disagreement with a pillar
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
If you are talking about a paint scuff - rather than a big fat dent - then there are companies in Dubai that undertake "Smart" repairs.
They don't appear to need a police report.
If you Google "automotive repair systems Dubai" - you will find one such company.
When I spoke to them the Manager was British and seemed really switched on - I just have not had the chance to take my car there to get a quote for scuff on the rear bumper.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## damianmb (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello,

I bought my car with a few dents.. mostly in the front bumper. Are you saying I need a police report for anyone to fix it??


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

damianmb said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought my car with a few dents.. mostly in the front bumper. Are you saying I need a police report for anyone to fix it??


Few dents, no. It is very acceptable to have your car scarred due to amazing parking lots design, thanks to people with their shopping carts ramming it into your car

thanks to horrible drivirer in parking lots hitting your car , thanks to the guy next to you slamming his door into yours and if you dare look at him, he'll give you the stinker

Yellow Hat do good job, the 3aweer area , Al Qooz area.

Car mod is a huge buisness in the UAE, almost every where you have them.


----------

